# Would any of you lovely people



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

ever let me come and see your DWA animals? I have no intention of even thinking about getting a lisence for many many years, if at all, and even then i'd only want a caimen and maybe a couple of copperheads; but they just fascinate me so much!

Obviously i wouldnt want to personally go near them, but I'd love to have a nose if anyone would let me =]

cheers guys : victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

If you don't find anyone, they have a few DWA's at Shropshire Exotics.. Mainly Cobra's tbh.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> If you don't find anyone, they have a few DWA's at Shropshire Exotics.. Mainly Cobra's tbh.


 I've been in there a couple of times, he had his egyptian out and I absolutely sharted myself. Lovely bloke, he be =]


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

He is indeed.. Were the doggies in the shop? Omfg, they're lush <3


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> He is indeed.. Were the doggies in the shop? Omfg, they're lush <3


 they were! i wanted to steal one, but it wasnt cooperating :whip:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We have a sh*t load of venomous in the shop at the moment, we have had a load in from a license surrender!

Would just like to say the Egyptian Cobra is no longer at Shropshire Exotics and it IS a venomoid!!! No discussions on the ethics please it came to us that way, not much we could do about it. But he is safe and well and living in Dunstable!

Did I read right? Lovely bloke? Who were you talking too?? :whistling2:

The dogs ... have them! They're currently moulting all over the house so you'll get a free new carpet too! :bash:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Got anything interesting in then?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Depends what you call interesting? I can put a list together of all available stuff over the weekend.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

might have to take a trip over somewhen Marie.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> We have a sh*t load of venomous in the shop at the moment, we have had a load in from a license surrender!
> 
> Would just like to say the Egyptian Cobra is no longer at Shropshire Exotics and it IS a venomoid!!! No discussions on the ethics please it came to us that way, not much we could do about it. But he is safe and well and living in Dunstable!
> 
> ...


well i thought he was nice :blush: 

oh no! why is the cobra gone? he was amazing :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> well i thought he was nice :blush:
> 
> oh no! why is the cobra gone? he was amazing :no1:


might as well of had a cornsnake:lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

SiUK said:


> might as well of had a cornsnake:lol2:


 he was gorgeous as he was dappy though :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Depends what you call interesting? I can put a list together of all available stuff over the weekend.


 
Thanks, would you consider trades?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You're better off speaking to Rich about that. 

I'd trade HIS collection for just 1.1 leucistic sugar gliders ... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm quite far away, but you could come see mine if you liked?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm really far away and all the DWA critters are running loose!! so stop on by and i'll fix you up... bring a sleeping bag...


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I'm quite far away, but you could come see mine if you liked?


 sounds good dude, second i got petrol pennies together I'm there : victory:


----------

